# "Without Prejudice"



## Willyza (15/6/15)

Had 2 pages on Word and thought ¾ of the guys wont read it,as it was to much waffling so here goes, The Shorter Version 

and this has also been posted...


Alex said:


> A Guide to E-Cigarette Etiquette (Or, How to Vape in Public Without Being a Jerk)



Was at the casino yesterday, to watch a movies and to get rid of some of our hard earned cash 

I use my Twisp in places like this, which I believe is an “acceptable” smoke levels?
Walked into one of the smoking rooms, and in the corner was one dude bellowing out smoke and I mean hug smoke ,(eish guys I would be proud if I could do that) this is one way to get “The Item” banned in public places like this.

Anyway this has nothing to do with me what people do, all I am just saying is, we will be digging our own grave if it carry like that 

My  worth

Wow ¼ of a page now


----------



## zadiac (15/6/15)

You on about "smoke" again William.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## deepest (15/6/15)

haha was just thinking the same thing its vapor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (15/6/15)

ok ok u got me there


----------



## ET (15/6/15)

Thing is, if you're in the smoking section, anything goes right?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/15)

Willyza said:


> Had 2 pages on Word and thought ¾ of the guys wont read it,as it was to much waffling so here goes, The Shorter Version
> 
> and this has also been posted...
> 
> ...


You saw the person blowing huge clouds in the smoking section? Why would this get "The Item" banned? If this was performed in a non smoking section I can see how it would harm the vaping community, but it seems to me like he was being considerate and vaped in a smoking section.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Necris (15/6/15)

ET said:


> Thing is, if you're in the smoking section, anything goes right?


If only,our first PE vape meet we had a mother bring her kids into the smoking section,sit down,eat,smoke,and then complain about the vaping near her kids!

The manager even implied we were busy with "illegal activities"


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/6/15)

Necris said:


> If only,our first PE vape meet we had a mother bring her kids into the smoking section,sit down,eat,smoke,and then complain about the vaping near her kids!
> 
> The manager even implied we were busy with "illegal activities"



That is just sad.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (15/6/15)

Necris said:


> If only,our first PE vape meet we had a mother bring her kids into the smoking section,sit down,eat,smoke,and then complain about the vaping near her kids!
> 
> The manager even implied we were busy with "illegal activities"


I do remember that!
And we were considerate enough to be in the smoking section too. Was all good until a smoking parent decided to have lunch with her two small kids in the smoking area. Apparently that is acceptable.


----------



## Marzuq (15/6/15)

Necris said:


> If only,our first PE vape meet we had a mother bring her kids into the smoking section,sit down,eat,smoke,and then complain about the vaping near her kids!
> 
> The manager even implied we were busy with "illegal activities"



nooit!
shold have reported the mother and see how she like them apples


----------



## nemo (15/6/15)

I was under the impression children were not allowed in the "smoking" areas?
At the office I still go outside to vape even with my manager saying that I am being silly, but here is a typical example why.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Viper_SA (15/6/15)

At work I have to vape in the smoking area, and with the clouds I have there is no way of stealth vaping in a store etc. I wouldn't want to stealth vape anyway, enjoy the clouds too much. So, ;f I have to vape with the smokers and breathe their stinkie air, they can breathe my clouds  I like clouding up those little fish-bowl smoking cubicles in restaurants.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (15/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> At work I have to vape in the smoking area, and with the clouds I have there is no way of stealth vaping in a store etc. I wouldn't want to stealth vape anyway, enjoy the clouds too much. So, ;f I have to vape with the smokers and breathe their stinkie air, they can breathe my clouds  I like clouding up those little fish-bowl smoking cubicles in restaurants.



FULLY AGREE, I make sure my vaping cloud gets directed at the smokers and today I was even asked what I was "smoking", had to inform the smokers that it IS NOT SMOKE but a vape cloud, just pointed at my sign on the window...


----------



## Viper_SA (15/6/15)

Lol, at work I stay downwind of people, but some ask me to move so they can smell it better. Some colleagues even take video clips and encourage me to do bigger clouds and take silly bets of how many seconds I can blow vapor from my mouth and/or nose  people will always be sceptical of what they don't understand, we must educate tyem I suppose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (15/6/15)

I also love massive clouds and do Vape in smoking sections. Still waiting for the day a smoker says something negative about me vapeing o man will I have fun with that person.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/6/15)

@dr phil I remember that day two weeks or so back when the 4 of us clouded up Hashim's shop  That was such a cool sight. Smelled great, even though we could hardly see each other

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (15/6/15)

Hahah good times


----------



## Viper_SA (15/6/15)

dr phil said:


> Hahah good times



Not really.... after that day I want a Sig..... My poor budget

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

